# What Is The Most Essential Book?



## jte1130

What book would you consider most essential for a home cook? Would it be Larousse Gastronomique: The World's Greatest Culinary Encyclopedia? Or another choice?


----------



## pete

I don't know that I would consider Larousse to be the essential book for a home cook. Lots of info in there that a home cook would never use. My vote would have to be for "The Joy of Cooking". It's a well rounded book, with recipes for most every dish that I consider a home cook should know. And earlier editions have a great chapter on canning and preserving.


----------



## miahoyhoy

Yep for the home cook larousse is way overkill.
Joy of cooking or the fannie farmer cookbook.


----------



## phatch

In a single book, Joy of Cooking. For a series, Best Recipes from Cook's Illustrated. 

Phil


----------



## redace1960

another vote for Joy c.1972-5. i don't think Larousse is so terribly overkill for a home cook, though. 'home' doesn't necessarily mean 'possum on the woodstove with laura ingalls-and 'cook' doesn't necessarily mean unadventurous, unread and limited to opening boxes. for example, since y'all folks turned me on to Escoffier (thanks, keeperofthegood!) i can't do without it.


----------



## mudbug

Key words being *home cook*. Definitely *The Joy of Cooking* - yet another vote of confirmation.


----------



## pete

I never said that a home cook wouldn't benefit from Larousse, I just think that "Joy" would get a ton more use. And it definately contains many more recipes that a home cook would need than Larousse ever would.


----------



## jte1130

I only threw Larousse out there because I thought it was a thorough, all-encompassing book. I'm not really familiar with its contents.

Seems like "Joy" is the way to go. 

I guess I was just looking for something that gives more than just recipes. Sort of explanations of different cuts of meat, uses and types of spices, etc. More of a basic understanding of cooking in addition to just having recipes.

Thanks for all of your input though.


----------



## panini

JOC Fanny Farmer vote
If you ever decide to go pro. throw them away and replace them with a bible


----------



## redace1960

phatch-good call!-americas test kitchen! didnt even occur to me.
pete and mudbug-you have a point. now that i think about it i wouldnt give larousse or escoffier as a wedding gift.


----------



## panini

hey! don't give up the possum  That bugger is hard to get in and hard to get out of the pot.
Some of the most esquisite foods I have ever eaten have been made at home. I guarantee there is some sort of tied beef or fowl hanging in our uncle's fireplace in France right now, turning slowly.


----------



## ricib

The "average Joe or Jo" as the case may be, will have much better success with the Joy of Cooking or Fannie Farmer than anything else. I can't honestly think of anyone I know that even remotely likes to cook, that doesn't have the Joy of Cooking on their shelf.

While it wasn't my first cookbook, it's one that I regard as one fo the best ever in a collection of hundreds.


----------



## jock

Joy of Cooking was my first book (1975 edition) and although I refer to it less now than earlier in my career as an amateur cook it still has pride of place in my collection. 

Another good beginner book is Madeline Kamman's Making of a Cook.

Jock


----------



## bubbamom

I'd give my vote to the Settlement Cookbook - it has everything a home cook needs from making soap  to canning and freezing!


----------



## shroomgirl

Even professionally I use Joy of Cooking as the proportion template in many cases and adapt....that's how the pecan meal jelly roll or the sweet potato jelly roll were adapted from plain old jelly roll. I've gotten rid of the newest Joy....it did not EVEN have lemon bars!!!!


----------



## knightdo

For recipes: Best Recipes from Cook's Illustrated or anything from these thorough Brookliners. Although Joy started me down the path; love it.
For fun: Steingarten
For not-so-fun but knowledge: Mcghee
For depth and passion: Brillat-Savarin & anything by Ed Behr.
For a pro: French I, II, and III

For a home cook, Mcghee will make you dangerously knowledgable and Cooks Illustrated will save you time.

Cheers,
Knightdo


----------



## dean

If you can get it cooks companion by Stephanie Alexander is a must have!!


----------



## suzanne

Most essential for what? for whom? :look:


----------



## cathy stapleton

I would make my vote for The Joy of Cooking, with the exception that I'm not all that wild about the newest version of it - it's gone a bit too "high-brow". My mother learned to cook by it, and both my sisters and I learned from it and my mother.

Honourable mention definately goes to Julia Child's The Way To Cook.

Another extremely good all purpose cookbook is the currently out-of-print, The American-International Encyclopedic Cookbook by Anne London. It's just chock-a-block full of very detailed information and has the flavour of a cooking-school text.


----------



## mikelm

Yep, "Joy of Cooking" is the Encyclopedia Britannica of the kitchen. First published in 1931; we have the 1964 edition, which is about to disintegrate. I have the impression later, recent editions are not so well regarded, but no direct experience with these. Everything you need to know is in it.

HOWEVER, my number two pick is "James Beard's American Cookery". We have the 1972 first edition, also falling apart from constant use. It is completely exhaustive (how's that for redundancy!) and offers one of the best cookbook indexes I have ever seen.

Mike


----------



## mikeb

I like my Grand Livre de Cuisine by Alain Ducasse, it's got pretty much everything in there (although the organisation of it all is a lil different).


----------



## merlot

Another vote for The Joy of Cooking....


----------



## mezzaluna

Bubbamom, that's a good one! I have my mother-in-law's 1945 edition. It's a Milwaukee original, by the way. 

For American home cooks with some background, Julia Child's "The Way to Cook" is good. I've referred to it for details and tried a few recipes. When given conflicting information, I always go for Julia.


----------



## mannlicher

A couple of books come to mind. I have found no substitute for Craig Clairborne's New York Times cookbooks. I have several, and refer to them often.
Another exellent two volume set is Julie Child's (along with Louisette Bertholle and Simon Beck) Mastering the Art of French Cooking. Not only do these volumes teach technique and vocabulary, they demonstrate that French Cooking is NOT difficult
:chef: 
The various Joy of Cooking books are great, as is James Beard's "American Cookery". 

If I had to go down to just one book, it would probably be Clairborne's.


----------



## cakerookie

Do not have any French cookbooks so to speak but I am leaning heavily toward French cusine, especially the desserts. Anyone know of a good French dessert cookbook.


----------



## jolly roger

Yes, Cooks Illustrated, James Beard, anything Jullia Child and Joy of Cooking are above an beyond wonderful. Lurousse? Very specialized and defineately for the experienced cook. I received a cook book as a 17 year old boy that has guided me into this buisness to the point where I answer only to my clients. Jane Brody's Good Food Gourmet. Anyone got a copy of this? It's probably worth the two bucks you might pay for it. Jane's gotten me through alot of culinary quandries. Oh yeah, while I'm at it...Las Halle is a pretty good book to own if you're into classis French fare. It's Anthony Bourdain's compelation of recipes from the place he used tochef at. The book is well laid out and open for interpretation. God bless, Anthony...where ever you are.


----------



## cakerookie

Anybody know anything about the book "The French Laundry" ?


----------



## expatc

The French Laundry Cookbook is truly great. Not just for recipes but it really gives a good specialized education. But, quite advanced. JOC is a must, try to find an earlier edition.

Interesting that The Making of a cook by Madeliene Kamman was mentioned.It's a great book but I think it has become a bit dated. Very classical, and if you can cook your way through that it is a real accomplishment. But, since the time it was written, far more efficient techniques have come into use, and often techniques that , I think, give better results.

The Way to Cook, Julia Child. That is the way to go to become profiecient on all the basics of cooking. Managable and readable in the style only Julia and her staff seem to consistently accomplish.


----------



## cakerookie

I just recently got this its a textbook from the CIA. Its a pretty good book with lots of recipes and tech advice. Its index is ok but I find some of the instructions a little unclear. "Like a couple drops of lemon juice" to me that could mean anything from 2 drops to 200. Anybody have any ideas on just what they mean?


----------



## cakerookie

Thats quite an impressive list I like your choices. I just recently ordered Mastering the Art of French Cooking by Julia Childs cannot wait for it to get here.


----------



## sabra_1

Le Repertoire de la cuisine......................... Just a great reference book


----------



## chef kaiser

Hi,

for myself if you want to learn right, it is the Pauli Classical Cooking the Modern Way. This book comes in tow volumes, one theoretical and the other recipes. The book explains all important basics. Well actually to mention the book is used by culinary schools in Europe to educate 15 year old young chefs since the 1930 and still today is in use. 

When chosing a book, dont check out how many nice pictures it has, check the basic text and evluate it. Also to add here in the past years i have seen many books and i am always surprised, how similar they are to the Old Fashioned Pauli Book. However some of them tried to over copy it and with it lost the little important but simple points. 

regards


----------



## cape chef

When I was executive sous at the Grand Hyatt in the 80's my chef gave me and all the sous chefs Pauli's book Classical cooking the modern way. I have the 1979 edition and can say he was very forward thinking with this book.I use it extensively in my research for the classroom.


----------



## sabra_1

The only way to test a good book is to evaluate the text check the most basic recipe and if it doesn't match up forget it, as chefs we are natuarlly creative, the basics are what is needed, good stocks and sauces, and passion. So many chefs I have seen trained today and not getting the best deal for their money at colleges, bring back apprenticeships and train from the ground up. In my younger years I bled my mentors dry to achieve, then moved on and so and so forth, I am waffling and should be saying this in another thread I guess.................... happy cooking fellow chefs :smiles:


----------



## grumio

Charmaine Solomon's "Complete Asian Cookbook" is worth a mention...


----------



## free rider

I don't really like Joy of Cooking. It does have some useful information, but it hasn't dazzled me.

I found the Cordon Bleu Complete Cooking Techniques to be very useful. For more detail on ingredients, how they work and such, On Food and Cooking by McGee is great (very well-written, making it a pleasure to read just for reading's sake too).


----------



## bigbuns

Fanny Farmer 11th Edition - perfect for the home cook, beginner and beyond.
Ingredients listed in bold type..._as they are used!_ No going back and forth, up and down for your ingredients and measurements. (Newer editions do not do this anymore.) Recipes included everything from boiling water (really!) to Lobster Thermidor and (I believe) are foolproof. I have over 400 cookbooks, but this is the one I use daily. I also give it as a gift to newlyweds or young kids with their first apartments (find on-line or on Ebay). I also love my "The Art of Fine Baking" by Paula Peck, which I've had for years and refer to often.


----------



## mrdelicious

Good idea... but the #1 IS Julia's mastering the art of French cooking... everything else is #2...


----------



## mikeb

ph10 by Pierre Hermé. It's THE French pastry book. Written in French only though...


----------



## [email protected]

although, ironically, Joy of Cooking has a recipe for 'possum. with an illustration on how to skin it! this is reason enough for me to recommend it.

but my favorite book to give home cooks ... experienced and experts alike ... is James Peterson's Esssentials of Cooking. It covers the basics brilliantly, and is about understanding, not recipes. The recipes are great, but they're given as illustrations of all the important ideas he patiently explains. It's a great resource for anyone who wants to be liberated in the kitchen and start becoming a home chef.


----------



## monk

After spending years trying to buy cookbooks for my nieces, nephews, etc., here's my take:

Joy of Cooking, and 
Complete Techniques (Jacques Pepin). Understanding the manual skills needed to prep food takes a lot of 'fear' out of the novice, I think.


----------



## spiritwolf

My most essential book has to be anything to do with BBQs, coming from Aussie Land, we all love Barbies here, and anything to do with them or seafood is as good as it can get.:chef:
We have heaps of great cookbooks here, from overseas to in our own country, but you cant beat a good Barbie or a good Roast, we love it all. A good beer or wine goes down really well with a great barbie, so try it, you will be sure to love it, just like we do in Australia.:beer:


----------



## mikelm

I've just discovered a fascinating cookbook- _A Treasury of Great Recipes_ by Mary and Vincent Price. Bernard Geis Associates, New York, 1965.

Price, famous screen actor, notable art collector and epicure, visited famous restaurants all over Europe and North America (he could afford it) and, being a 1940-60's superstar celebrity, apparently was able to talk a lot of famous chefs/restauranteurs into sharing recipes with him after he dined with them.

The finest 1950-60's restaurants in France, Italy, Holland, Scandinavia, England, Spain, Mexico; in the US Pierre Grill, Luchow's (alas, no more) Four Seasons, Sardi's, Le Pavillon, Twelve Caesars, Lock-Ober's, Durgin-Park (It was great trencherman fare in the 1950's, but you shouldn't go there anymore - I did and it sucks,) Antoine's, Royal Orleans, Galatoire's, Bookbinder's (yes, he's got the Turtle Soup recipe), Whitehall Club, Pump Room, Red CArpet, Stockyard Inn, The Blue Fox, Ernie's, and...

The Santa Fe Super Chief (with my family. I took the Super Chief from Chicago to LA in 1964, and he's right to include it) and Chavez Ravine, the LA baseball field.

Very many of these, though of course not all, are still going strong. My US list names about 1/3 of the US restaurants included in the book.

Hundreds of well-written recipes, anecdotes, funny comments, cooking and culinary tips as well as coffe-table quality color pictures.

Just a delight.

I can't wait to try a LOT of the recipes.

My son-in-law's copy, bought at a charity auction, is leather-bound and is inscribed to a "Linda" by Mary Price on the overleaf. The signature matches a facsimile signature a couple pages later in the book. A similar one will set you back about $250 on the internet.

I don't really need the inscription.

And, the format includes first a full-page picture of the dining room of most of the restaurants, than a picture of a spread of the dishes described, and a double-page image of the menu when Price was there (many of them, in Europe, hand-written.)

The early-1960's menu prices will make you weep. 

Mike :roll:


----------



## yoma

Hi: You may want to try *The joy of cooking all new all purpose*. It is published by Simon & Schuster and is retailed at $28.00.


----------



## laprise

I have been cookning for 21 years, and I have found that most cookbooks are aimed at moms and paps. A professional does not need to be beaten on the head with recipes, but more inspired!

CULINARY ARTISTRY is my favorite book by far!

good luck,
:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## suzanne

For all those who have mentioned _Joy of Cooking_: I just got the newest (2006) update, and am very pleased to report that it has pretty much returned to its purpose of being a helpful teaching tool for home cooks who want to cook American food with its most popular imports. The writing is back to the way it was before 1997 -- homey, explanatory, standing-by-your-side to help you. What a relief!


----------



## phoebe

I'm so glad to hear that this new edition gets back to the _Joy_ most of us knew and loved.
However  apparently there are some errors in the recipes! Some are mentioned in a reader's comments on Amazon and others are noted on the Simon and Shuster web site:
http://www.simonsays.com/content/fea..._id=407&tab=15

I just wrote to the publishers asking when (or if) a corrected version will be released. At the very least, I'd like to see a single web page with all the corrections listed and not stumble across them on my own. 

sorry if I sound grumpy. But I was so excited when Suzanne posted that the new Joy was out and then so disappointed when I started reading about the mistakes.


----------



## petitgourmet

Count me in on the Joy of Cooking. I give it as a wedding gift to young couples. It's a great resource for a home cook.


----------



## indianwells

Delia Smiths Complete Cookery Course is the one for me.
Nigel Slater-Appetite is also good.
The Silver Spoon for Italian cooking is excellent.Often given to Italian Brides as a wedding gift!:lol:


----------



## cliffjr75

I use the Professional Chef 8th edition from the Culinary Institute of America. Best reference book I have.


----------



## castironchef

I'm currently reading Shirley Corriher's Cookwise. This is a great book for a broad range of serious cooks, from the occasional home cook to the restaurant chef to the production kitchen managers.

It goes into the science of cooking from a different (and complimentary) angle than Harold McGee's On Food & Cooking, with more focus on the controlling the results of recipes. It contains a slew of excellent recipes, but they are presented almost as lab projects to illustrate and reinforce the textual lessons.

It's also very readable, a true bonus, even though it's packed with information.


----------



## bloodorflies

i only own the fanny farmer cookbook. and it hasn't seemed to let me down....i just adapt whats in there, to what I'm doing.


----------



## romany123

I agree wholeheartedly ,It never leaves my kitchen worktop.
I also love "The French laundry"


----------



## mochefs

I give two books as gifts for someone wanting to dive into cooking but who doesn't have much background....

Joy Of Cooking and The Professional Chef. The tome that is the Professional Chef may sound like overkill as it also contains several chapters that are totally useless to the home cook, but it makes a great companion to the Joy Of Cooking and you simply can't beat the sections that cover the fundamentals. What the Joy of Cooking is lacking in illustration and photography the Professional Chef makes up for in spades.


----------



## mlimon167

I have always thought about buying a real good cook book and well it seems like i could never find it. I guess i wasnt looking in the right places. It seems like most of you have agreed upon that The Joy of Cooking is the way to go with a good cookbook. Thank you everyone im about to go buy me The Joy of Cooking.


----------



## missyjean

After reading this thread, I guess I need to buy the Joy Of Cooking

Can someone tell me which volume to get?

I did a little research and I am getting the 1975 version was re-released in 1985. 

ISBN: 9780026045704

Would this be the volume to get?


----------



## phatch

A lot of people feel that one is the pinnacle.

I have the one from the 90s and I still like it but I can see where people were perturbed with it. 

A also have the current version which I admit is better than the one from the 90s.


----------



## missyjean

Thank you. I will look for it


----------



## katparadis

I don't know if you have these in the US or abroad, but here in Western Canada many, many of the local community leagues, farm co-operatives, etc put out small local printings of cookbooks. They were and still are a god-send...I haunt garage sales, flea markets, used bookstores, etc for these gems...

They are Fannie Farmer..which I have my grandmother original 1849 edition...in a plastic bag...cause it's literally fallen apart.. and the newer revised edition that came out about 10 years ago, and the Joy of Cooking (I have the 1975 edition) all rolled into one.

If you can find them..no matter the shape, missing pages or covers KEEP them always...you can NEVER go wrong with them!


----------



## missyjean

I have been having trouble deciding which cookbooks are for me. Fortunately, the book stores allow returns. 

The only cookbooks , thus far, that I have not returned for something else is Better Homes and Garden's red-checked cookbook and King Arthur's baking books (whole wheat and the original book)..everything else has been a disappointment.

Now I have store credit and don't know what to get.

My husband likes simple food

I want recipes which will cause people to say they have never tasted better

Do the books with the James Beard Award tend to be better than other books?


----------



## phatch

If every one of the members of Cheftalk were to cook the same recipe from the same book, it would come out different each time.

I suspect that your experience with the cookbooks has more to do with where you are in your development as a cook than with the cookbooks themselves. Keep cooking and tasting analytically and your food will improve.

Your husbands desire for simple food is not at all at odds with your desire to make the best food. When you have quality ingredients, the simplest cooking methods and seasoning are often the best way to highlight the food.

If you were to do a search on cooking steak here, you'd find lots of threads. Most of them treat steak very simply with salt and pepper and high heat.

For a change from cookbooks, read Ruhlman's _The Making of a Chef_. It's about his time as a journalist taking the first year courses at the Culinary Institute of America. What I remember best from the book is a discussion among the students towards the end of the book. They're talking about what most impresses them about food and cooking that they've learned. Lots of subtle nuance that can't come from a cookbook but only by experience.


----------



## kyheirloomer

Just to build a little on Phil's comments, good cooking depends on good techniques applied to good ingredients. That's the whole secret of becoming a great cook.

As you learn more about technique, and about what qualifies good ingredients from indifferent ones, you'll find that recipes and cookbooks serve more as guides and sources of inspiration than as something you slavishly follow.

I'd be interested, too, in what you found disappointing about the books you've looked at. Could you maybe list the titles, and what you didn't like about them? Might be a useful exercise.

As to the James Beard awards, keep in mind that the Foundation is, primarily, concerned with professionals in the culinary industry. As such, the criteria used for choosing books as the best of their breed may not be the same criteria used for judging their usefullness to a home cook.

I would recommend, too, that you check out Michael Symon's new _Live To Cook_ as perhaps an ideal choice for you. Make sure to read the text as well as the recipes, because it's very home-cook oriented.


----------



## missyjean

Thank you phatch. I will go to Barnes and Nobel and sit down with that book.

I agree everyone adds something of themselves to all they do. Although I have been cooking for years-I am just starting to really cook and bake now. I have never baked before.

All my adult life I have followed the recipes in Mama Leone's cookbook. My in-laws (who are from Italy) thought my "gravy" (meat sauce for pasta) was the best they ever had.

I am trying to get that same reaction from American cookbook recipes.

But you are absolutely right-I should be learning instead of copying.

Yesterday I bought Cookwise. From what you have said, I think I might be on the right track with that book even though there are only a few recipes which will appeal to my husband.

My husband iis a very rustic man and I am a city girl. He likes food like his grandparents made. However, he cannot tolerate anything spicy and garlic makes him sick. When I cook, I halve the garlic and that seems tolerable to him.


----------



## missyjean

I compared the recipes in the books I purchased and returned to recipes I have made with positive results-such as Waldorf Salad, turkey and Banana Bread. I thought the Waldorf Salad in CIA's Gourmet in Minutes was bland compared to Better Homes and Garden's version. Also, everyone loves the quick breads I make from BH&G-I don't get raves from similar recipes in other books. However, I disagree with my husband's opinion of the quick breads. I thought the whole grain version of banana bread in King Arthur's whole grain baking book had a great texture and the flavors weren't in your face but excellent. My husband prefers to taste sweetness.

It's hard to please everyone 

I will take a look at the book you recommend also.

Thank you


----------



## sweetie pie

shroomgirl said:


> Even professionally I use Joy of Cooking as the proportion template in many cases and adapt....that's how the pecan meal jelly roll or the sweet potato jelly roll were adapted from plain old jelly roll. I've gotten rid of the newest Joy....it did not EVEN have lemon bars!!!!


Which edition of Joy do you use?


----------



## osuchef

I Read "The Professional Chef" from the CIA cover to cover and it is what made me decide to become a chef.  I think it has a lot of great use for home cooks and good reference for pros too.  so that would be my recommendation.


----------



## sweetie pie

I was trying to decide which volume of JOC to buy. I found a copy of the 75th Anniversary edition in the library. It looked great but I wanted to try a recipe before purchasing it. I opted for the hard boiled eggs (how hard is that, I thought) wellllllll, following the directions exactly, I ended up with a dozen undercooked eggs with barely cooked yolks. Also following the directions for peeling them, I had to pick the shell, piece by tiny piece from the slippery white,

So, now I have made my decision as to which edition to buy=none!!!


----------



## boar_d_laze

jte1130 said:


> What book would you consider most essential for a home cook?


Check book, probably. La Rousse is a good resource, but hardly essential.

BDL


----------



## kumaon

Gee, the absolute minimum, hmm. In very roughly this order: Julia's Mastering the Art of French Cooking v. 1 & 2 (cooked my way through them); Joy (my mother's WW2 ed.); Fanny Farmer (grandmother's); Julia's Way to Cook; Kamman's Making of a Cook, both first and second editions; 1950 Gourmet Cookbook; Elizabeth David's English Bread and Yeast Cookery; Beard's American Cookery; Bugialli's Classic Italian Cuisine; Kennedy's Art of Mexican Cooking; Beranbaum's Cake Bible; the Chez Panisse cookbooks; recipes from Cook's Illustrated, though I distrust people who wear bow ties; . That's a start. I like cookbooks.


----------



## easy paninis

I love my copy of "What's a Cook to Do" by James Peterson. This book doesn't really have recipes, but illustrated cooking tips instead. Love it!!

I also really love "Ad Hoc at Home" by Thomas Keller. Not only is it a beautiful book, it gives you a lot of useful tips and techniques throughout the book. (I got it with The French Laundry. That book is also beautiful, but pretty advanced for me.) 

I don't have The Joy of Cooking, but maybe I should? It sounds like it has a lot of good, basic information. I guess I'm just not so interested in cooking classic American fare, like roasts and pot pies and whatnot. (I'm only imagining that that's what's in this book.) That's definitely not my style. But I guess I'll still check it out the next time I go to Barnes and Noble to see what it's all about.


----------



## johnny p

I agree with most of the posts here. The Joy of Cooking is definately up there. Also America's test kitchen and cooks illustrated have many great books, very informative and user friendly. They all explain in detail the who's, what's, where, and why's. Larousse is a great reference to have whether your a home cook or professional. I consider it a must in any kitchen.


----------



## happy cooker

I've enjoyed following this thread and bought Fanny Farmer's cookbook as a result of the recommendations.  I read a cookbook cover to cover, using Post-it flags to separate the chapters

and to try a new recipe that looks interesting.  I read with interest how many recommend The Joy of Cooking.  Went into our library and see that I bought this book in August 2005 and made

one recipe on August 6, 2005, "Gratin of Fennel & Zucchini."  I made a notation, "tasteless, not a do again."  Once I've gone to the trouble to prepare a dish and it isn't any good, then I

don't return to the book again.  I'm not into wasting time.  I'd be most interested to know which recipes you have prepared to give the book such a high rating.  I found an excellent

recipe on the Internet and it is so tasty - that's what I'm looking for - a delicious dish.

Saw The Professional Chef was mentioned many times, too and I bought that book in September 2006.  Got as far as reading it and putting the ever familiar Post-in flags in it but the

quantities put me right off - 10 portions.  I have the Kitchen Calc Pro so I can resize the portions to four but not worth the trouble.  Same with Friberg's The Professional Pastry Chef - just

sitting there collecting dust.

As a 33 year vegetarian, I ignore the meat sections of cook books but I'd love to hear which recipes you liked so much as to give these books such high recommendations.  Thanks in

advance!

Happy


----------



## brook

For baking, I like Baking From my House to Yours, by Dorie Greenspan. She was one of the first to mention that you need to let madeleine batter chill in the refrigerator for at least 3 hours in order to get the characteristic bump.  Baking with Julia (Child) is also good and clearly written.


----------



## sweetie pie

I also went to the library to try this book based on the high recommendations. I made an ordinary macaroni salad and it too was tasteless-the perfect word for it. The previous time I made macaroni salad I used the red-checkered Better Homes and Garden I also got from the library and it was delicious.

As I previously posted, I followed Joy's recommendations for hard boiled eggs exactly as printed and got under-cooked yolks and a shell that was the most difficult to peel I had ever encountered.

In this day and age, I prefer to buy cookbooks for the recipes and use the computer for reference; just saying.


Happy Cooker said:


> I've enjoyed following this thread and bought Fanny Farmer's cookbook as a result of the recommendations. I read a cookbook cover to cover, using Post-it flags to separate the chapters
> 
> and to try a new recipe that looks interesting. I read with interest how many recommend The Joy of Cooking. Went into our library and see that I bought this book in August 2005 and made
> 
> one recipe on August 6, 2005, "Gratin of Fennel & Zucchini." I made a notation, "tasteless, not a do again." Once I've gone to the trouble to prepare a dish and it isn't any good, then I
> 
> don't return to the book again. I'm not into wasting time. I'd be most interested to know which recipes you have prepared to give the book such a high rating. I found an excellent
> 
> recipe on the Internet and it is so tasty - that's what I'm looking for - a delicious dish.
> 
> Saw The Professional Chef was mentioned many times, too and I bought that book in September 2006. Got as far as reading it and putting the ever familiar Post-in flags in it but the
> 
> quantities put me right off - 10 portions. I have the Kitchen Calc Pro so I can resize the portions to four but not worth the trouble. Same with Friberg's The Professional Pastry Chef - just
> 
> sitting there collecting dust.
> 
> As a 33 year vegetarian, I ignore the meat sections of cook books but I'd love to hear which recipes you liked so much as to give these books such high recommendations. Thanks in
> 
> advance!
> 
> Happy


----------



## happy cooker

Hi, SP!

Glad to read I'm not the only one that encountered "tasteless". Again, I'm curious to hear from all those who recommend Joy and exactly which recipe blew their dress up.

I go to a cookbook first and then scour the web to find a recipe and more often than not, like the one on the Internet better.

My favorite 'go to' book is BH&G 1992 New Cook Book. It's so worn out from use, I removed all the pages from the binding and put it in a loose leaf notebook. I have their newer

cookbook but don't like it either - something familiar about my old one and I've had such great luck with the recipes - except the fudge recipe was awful.

Thanks for sharing your experiences.


sweetie pie said:


> I also went to the library to try this book based on the high recommendations. I made an ordinary macaroni salad and it too was tasteless-the perfect word for it. The previous time I made macaroni salad I used the red-checkered Better Homes and Garden I also got from the library and it was delicious.
> 
> As I previously posted, I followed Joy's recommendations for hard boiled eggs exactly as printed and got under-cooked yolks and a shell that was the most difficult to peel I had ever encountered.
> 
> In this day and age, I prefer to buy cookbooks for the recipes and use the computer for reference; just saying.


----------



## boar_d_laze

Joy is tricky. Many if not most of the recipes are more outline than actual recipe. It helps a great deal if you know how to cook going in, so you can edit Joy's recipes as you cook them, and are comfortable enough to improvise their flaws away. Joy doesn't make much of an effort trying to teach you techniques, it almost never gives you enough information to get anything right on the first or even second try. And it certainly won't remind you of the basics like adjusting seasoning. Those are things you have to learn and do for yourself. 

It's not a good beginner's cookbook. If you learned from Joy, you by God had to persevere. It is, though, a wonderfully comprehensive source of American cuisine recipes -- a great many of which aren't particularly well tested. 

The best way to use Joy may be to find a recipe, read it a few times, then put the book away before cooking. The exact ratios and sequences probably aren't that good; so working off the idea is usually enough. Lots and lots and lots of good ideas in Joy of Cooking. But if you like working off a well-tested recipe and following it exactly, it's not the book for you. 

BDL


----------



## ddruker

Jacques Pepin "La Methode" and "La Technique," for sure, along with "The Joy of Cooking" (not the current, dumbed-down version, but the edition before that one).


----------



## petemccracken

Jacques Pepin's _Complete Techniques_


----------



## petemccracken

PeteMcCracken said:


> Jacques Pepin's _Complete Techniques_


Whoops, forgot to add, *use the Amazon link from ChefTalk!*


----------



## happy cooker

Thank you for taking the time to explain your thoughts, BDL.  When I buy a cookbook, I want instructions for the

recipe.  I don't want an outline.  I want precise instructions which I follow to the letter and I expect it to be good.  It's like

I expect a car mechanic to have a step by step book from the car manufacturer on how to repair something.  Not just a book

that he can use as a "guideline"  on how to fix brakes and he can fiddle around with until they work!


----------



## gailkav

I live in Australia and when I married 40 years ago, I really couldn't cook at at all. My very first cookbook was the Margaret Fulton Cookbook, which was recommended to me as the one essential book for newbie home cooks. I loved that book - it taught me everything. The book has been in print since 1968 and Margaret (one of our most respected and loved celebrity chefs) has a new revised edition available. I'd still pass on the advice that was given to me - buy this book and it will teach you to cook. For non-Australians, I would suggest the same thing to any new home cook - buy a good, basic cookbook by a reliable cook that covers everything you need to know. Then you can start collecting cookbooks. My next purchase was a Chinese cookbook.


----------



## boar_d_laze

Happy Cooker,

To be clear, I was neither recommending _Joy of Cooking_ nor trying to dissuade anyone from it. It sounds as though _Joy_ isn't a good choice for you.

BDL


----------



## sweetie pie

Hi Happy Cooker,

Thank you for your reply. I thought I must be crazy not to like that book.

At one time BH&G was my favorite book too but then I got into America's Test Kitchen/Cook's Illustrated and recently Cook's Country. I hope you give their books a try. You won't get pretty pictures but you will get in-depth recipes.

They take recipes and redo them. I've even seen a re-do of a recipe from Zuni Cafe. They tell why one thing works and why something else didn't work. You can skip all that information and get right to the recipe if you want.

Good luck!!


Happy Cooker said:


> Hi, SP!
> 
> Glad to read I'm not the only one that encountered "tasteless". Again, I'm curious to hear from all those who recommend Joy and exactly which recipe blew their dress up.
> 
> I go to a cookbook first and then scour the web to find a recipe and more often than not, like the one on the Internet better.
> 
> My favorite 'go to' book is BH&G 1992 New Cook Book. It's so worn out from use, I removed all the pages from the binding and put it in a loose leaf notebook. I have their newer
> 
> cookbook but don't like it either - something familiar about my old one and I've had such great luck with the recipes - except the fudge recipe was awful.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experiences.


----------



## happy cooker

Hi, Sweetie Pie (*.*) -  

Love the name!  After tallying the number of people that recommended Joy, I didn't want to add my 2¢ worth - until I read

your post.  I can't imagine someone being happy with a cook book that you turn to to fix something delicious - and then

expect it to turn out badly and start tinkering with the recipe to make it yummy.  Jeez, they wrote the book and isn't

that the point of a cook book in the first place?

I subscribe to Cook's Illustrated, have done for years.  Bought their vegetable cook book and didn't like that either.  It's

beginning to look like I don't like a lot of books - but for baking, I adore Pillsbury's The Complete Book of Baking (out of

print but got it from amazon.com) and Kraft's A Taste of Heaven - and KitchenAid's Great Baking and More (also out of

print but available from amazon.com).  

I'm an 'ooh-er and ahhhh-er' and want something to be out of this world and not a recipe I have to adjust.  I'll look at

the Cook's vegetable book again and see if I can't find something to like.  I try one recipe a book - if it's no good, I

don't pick up the book again.  

It would be pretty difficult to explain to a customer why their order wasn't delicious - I could blame it on the recipe and

see how that would fly!

Take care - good chatting with you!

Happy Cooker


----------



## sweetie pie

Thank you  I didn't even know they had a specific vegetable book. If you are looking for vegetables, have you seen Plenty? A lot of different recipes in there.

I didn't notice you are a pastry chef. I am very into baking myself-although I am just learning. I'd be interested to hear what you think of The Cake Bible and Rose's Heavenly Cakes. Two books I totally rely upon to make people say, "who baked that!!"


----------



## happy cooker

Yes, thanks, understood.


----------



## happy cooker

Oh, thank you - just went to amazon.com and ordered the book you suggested - looks like a great book chock-full of recipes and the photos are knock-outs! Having grown up in London,

I'm sure it will be a double pleasure for me to prepare some of the vegetable dishes. How very kind of you to send the link.

Here's a link for you: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...rds=perfect+vegetables&sprefix=Perfect+Vegeta. It was published in 2003

and I bought it in June 2005. No glossy photos and very few photos. I tried one recipe - a corn fritter that was in their magazine that I've subscribed to for many years - and I thought it

was horrible. So I've never made anything else that they offer. I do like their magazine and their equipment comparisons. I may have said, I give a cook book one try and if something

isn't good, I don't use it again. I'm not a 'negative Nellie' - more like 'critical Christina' - if it isn't good once, not going to waste my time again.

I have Rose's Heavenly Cakes - and not made anything from her book. Subscribe to her newsletter. As for The Cake Bible, I didn't buy it based on some of the customer reviews that

I read. I wasn't taken by her Heavenly Cakes so I stopped there. ().

I'm happy to hear you've had such great results with her books. There's nothing better than watching someones reaction to what you have baked! That's my fun~ I have my favorite baking books that I always turn to, they just don't happen to be Rose's books but I know she is in the big leagues.

Take care and thank you again!


----------



## shnooky

Joy of Cooking was my starter, I would have to say its a great book, its simple and has a lot of good recipes and advice that includes little tricks of the trade. Thats my opinion.


----------



## siduri

sweetie pie said:


> Thank you  I didn't even know they had a specific vegetable book. If you are looking for vegetables, have you seen Plenty? A lot of different recipes in there.
> 
> I didn't notice you are a pastry chef. I am very into baking myself-although I am just learning. I'd be interested to hear what you think of The Cake Bible and Rose's Heavenly Cakes. Two books I totally rely upon to make people say, "who baked that!!"


Aha! another Ottolenghi fan!


----------



## rueclerk

Before I downsized from 7 1/2 foot of cookbooks/pamphlets and assorted booklets, the ones I took along to my new home--Betty Crocker looseleaf cookbook, The Woman's Home Companion Cookbook (excellent reference for terminology, service etiquette, handling of food, etc. but not great recipes), my mother, grandmother and aunts, church collections, Ida Bailey Allen books and booklets, Consumer Guide books, on and on. After I downsized I've added many more, it called an addiction.  I have saved all of my Taste of Home magazines, as well as Cook's Illustrated and Cuisine at Home.  Betty Crocker always afforded the best tasting, consistent product of all of the different cookbooks, the Woman's Home Companion was my goto book for reference for how to serve.  Thirty or thirty-five years ago, Safeway grocery had a series of booklets, I think numbered about 20 or so different topics, dinner parties, ethnic, food type, that I found to be very good, excellent recipes that have become family favorites.  But, I'm a much better cook because of Food TV.  I've learned more from watching, Sara Moulton, Tyler Florence, Julia Child, Two Fat Ladies and others that freed me from cookbooks, opened the mind to the possibilities of food combinations.  And, the computer, oh how widely I use it to search for recipes.  I have been using MasterCook computer program for at least 15 years.  Being able to search for ingredient recipes, being able to downsize recipes as I grow older and live in a one person household is a most welcome facet of a computer cooking program.  I'm always open to a new cookbook because my taste changes, the ingredients available expand, new friends have different tastes as well.  It's an adventure, never static.


----------



## happy cooker

sweetie pie said:


> Thank you  I didn't even know they had a specific vegetable book. If you are looking for vegetables, have you seen Plenty? A lot of different recipes in there.
> 
> I didn't notice you are a pastry chef. I am very into baking myself-although I am just learning. I'd be interested to hear what you think of The Cake Bible and Rose's Heavenly Cakes. Two books I totally rely upon to make people say, "who baked that!!"


Good afternoon, Sweetie Pie!

I am writing to thank you for introducing me to Yotam Ottolenghi's wonderful book, "Plenty." I just received it this morning from amazon.com and looking at the beautiful photos and the marvelous recipes that are brilliantly presented. All the recipes look so inviting, I don't know which one I'll prepare first. I'm enjoying Yotam's style of writing - it's as though he is chatting away with you in the kitchen.

I just received Karen Krasne's, "Extraordinary Cakes, Recipes for Bold & Sophisticated Desserts" that you might want to check out at your library before investing in the book. Karen has two pastry shops in San Diego, California. The cakes in her book, as she states, have "multiple layers and many components." Each cake may take four-days from beginning to end. If you're interested in learning more about her book (just published this month), here's the amazon.com link: 
Thank you again for your Plenty suggestion - I can't wait to begin!

Happy


----------



## sweetie pie

Code:




Hi Happy Cooker, I am sorry I didn't respond sooner. For some reason, I am not getting notifications of responses. I am very glad you like Plenty. Thank you for recommending Extraordinary Cakes. I bought the book and I love it. It is an amazing book. Those cakes are fantastic! Even if I only use that book for ideas, it is well worth having it. I plan to bake the cakes and the frosting to start and workup to all the other components. Thank you very much. I, too, can't wait to bake something from that book. I think I will start with the sour cream cake. It looks easy. I also like the crumbs on the side of the cake. Very different ideas. Love it!


----------



## kyheirloomer

Did you see Elaine Lutic's review of _Plenty? _It's running right now on the home-page carousel.

How does her interpretation match yours?


----------



## happy cooker

Sorry, don't know what a home page carousel is.  On this site?


----------



## happy cooker

Hi, Sweetie Pie!  Just love your name!!  I wondered where you went - figured you were rolling in the dough what with one baking book or another!

Glad you liked Extraordinary Cakes - I bought the gelatin sheets she referred to and that's as far as I've gone!  Got sidetracked with

chocolate making and other baking for the holidays.  Will get back into it soon.  Plenty had a write up about it in one of the many magazines I subscribe to.  Seems like I'm behind the ball here with every day things - read the article but can't remember which magazine it was.

Take good care and hope you and your family have a great New Year in store for yourselves.  

Best,

Happy Cooker


----------



## sweetie pie

Hi Happy Cooker,

I've been here but not as often as I would like. The holiday has taken it's toll on my computer time. I'm looking forward to some quieter days.

You are further ahead than I on Extraordinary Cakes. I only looked at the pretty pictures and read a few of the recipes so far. Now that Christmas has come and gone, I hope to have time to try one of those magnificent cakes. As I mentioned, I was thinking of baking the sour cream cake and perhaps using the chocolate crumbs on the side of the cake. I won't be getting into anything more elaborate than that right now.

I did purchase Bo Friberg's Professional Pastry Chef and love it. So far, everything has been fantastic. His Vanilla Pound Cake came out exactly as he described it should be. My husband isn't a pound cake fan but he now wants me to make it on a regular basis. It was really good with a perfect crumb. I won't get use of the entire book at my skill level, but there is lots for me to make and eventually I might be brave enough to try the more involved techniques.

What have you been making in chocolate? Do you follow a book?  

"Cooking With Chocolate" has been recommended to me but I haven't seen it in the store yet.

Please let me know which recipes you like in Plenty when you get to them. 

Holiday Blessings to you and your family and a Happy New Year.


----------



## happy cooker

Hi, Ky - found it right away as soon as I realized what I wrote - read the article.  I agree with the her review and found a lot of the recipes a "bit fussy" as she put it.  I'm a vegan and don't eat eggs so won't prepare a number of the dishes.  I see from my earlier post I've had the book for more than 2 months and am ashamed to admit that I haven't tried any of his dishes.  I love to try new recipes so I'll have to sit down and give his book 100% of my attention and try some of his recipes.  

I'm a bit of a "cook book magnet" - just bought several more  - "Cook Like a Rock Star" and The Spice Lover's Guide to Herbs &

Spices, the latter I think I'll be returning to amazon.  

I'll post again after I've given "Plenty" a chance and prepare a few of the recipes.  Thanks for bringing the review to my attention; would

have missed it.

Happy Cooker


----------



## happy cooker

Hi again, Sweetie Pie -

Glad you like Bo Friberg's The Professional Pastry Chef.  My favorite is an out of print Pillsbury book (but found it at amazon.com)

is The Complete Book of Baking.  Simple recipes and delicious, too.  

I actually taught myself how to make chocolates - my first book was in 2006, Elaine González' boo, The Art of Chocolate.  Didn't make

anything from her book just read what to do.  Then I bought Evelyn Howe's Fryatt's book, "Candy Making Basics" which I really enjoy

and I spent a lot of time 'hanging out' at Wilton's web site on chocolate making and some other chocolate web sites.  They have one center that is so delicious - if you like peanut butter - I'm so spoiled on how good home made chocolate is that I had some truffles given to

us as a gift from Harry & David's that I had a bite and pitched it out.  Once you get started, no one can hold a candle to you.

I make a lot of fudge, truffles and chocolate molds filled with different centers.  Feel free to PM me if you decide to get into handcrafting chocolates, I'll be more than happy to share my techniques with you.  My chocolates (and cakes) are my two biggest sellers.  I don't follow a book now but when I find a new recipe, I give it a try and see if it has the 'wow' factor!

Thank you for your good wishes.

Happy Cooker


----------



## happy cooker

It's available at amazon.com - 
$31.27.

My other new book I'm reading is Sophie Loren's Italian cook book. I'm buried in books! Chocolate is rated a 5 by 4 reviewers. I'll read up on it.

Take care!


----------



## highlander01

Happy Cooker said:


> Sorry, don't know what a home page carousel is. On this site?


I think what KY was meaning is that it's on the main page of this site set up on a random picture rotation ... meaning click on the home tab at the top of the page and on the home page there is a rotating set of pics (carousel) at the top


----------



## sweetie pie

Happy Cooker said:


> Hi again, Sweetie Pie -
> 
> Glad you like Bo Friberg's The Professional Pastry Chef. My favorite is an out of print Pillsbury book (but found it at amazon.com)
> 
> is The Complete Book of Baking. Simple recipes and delicious, too.
> 
> I actually taught myself how to make chocolates - my first book was in 2006, Elaine González' boo, The Art of Chocolate. Didn't make
> 
> anything from her book just read what to do. Then I bought Evelyn Howe's Fryatt's book, "Candy Making Basics" which I really enjoy
> 
> and I spent a lot of time 'hanging out' at Wilton's web site on chocolate making and some other chocolate web sites. They have one center that is so delicious - if you like peanut butter - I'm so spoiled on how good home made chocolate is that I had some truffles given to
> 
> us as a gift from Harry & David's that I had a bite and pitched it out. Once you get started, no one can hold a candle to you.
> 
> I make a lot of fudge, truffles and chocolate molds filled with different centers. Feel free to PM me if you decide to get into handcrafting chocolates, I'll be more than happy to share my techniques with you. My chocolates (and cakes) are my two biggest sellers. I don't follow a book now but when I find a new recipe, I give it a try and see if it has the 'wow' factor!
> 
> Thank you for your good wishes.
> 
> Happy Cooker


Hi Happy Cooker,

I have to find out if my mother-in-law has the Pillsbury baking book you mentioned. She was a big fan of Pillsbury and gave me one of her old books by Pillsbury on cooking.

Hahaha! I know what you mean! Once you have something good quality, it is hard to go back. That is how my husband feels about the cakes I bake him. He was an avid fan of all those packaged baked goods. My house had back-ups for the back-ups. It didn't matter how much I had since they have the expiration date similar to the half life of styrofoam.

Thank you for your kind offer. i appreciate it. I might ask you one day because I am making more and more chocolate desserts. My husband isn't a fan of chocolate but I think I am slowly converting him. I have been using Death By Chocolate. I haven't made the more complicated cakes and have had to alter the baking time but the recipes I have tried have been very good.

What I liked about the description of Cooking With Chocolate is that it says there are savory recipes in the book. My library doesn't have that book yet and neither do the stores so it is hard to judge.

Chef Bo's book does have a large section on chocolate.

Making fudge and chocolate must be very exciting. I know it makes me happy when people like what I bake. My husband loves peanut butter so maybe that would be a good place to start when I get up to that. Infact, tomorrow I am planning on making a peanut butter-banana loaf of Madia Heatter's.

It was so nice speaking with you. I always enjoy reading your posts.

Have a good evening


----------



## ellen porter

I have and love JOC, but it would not necessarily have been my first choice for a home cook. My "go to" as a young woman was "Sunset Easy Basics," which was only published back then, and of course Sunset is in western United States, but great book if you can get your hands on a used copy. I also find the comprehensive Betty Crocker, Better Homes and Gardens, and Pillsbury cookbooks to be very helpful. For a bit more advanced cooking, including French deserts, Julia Child's "Way to Cook" is a great choice.


----------



## happy cooker

Hi Sweetie Pie,

Thanks - and I always enjoy reading your posts and see what's cooking at your house -

always something! Takes a lot of time and it's great your husband enjoys what you make.

My husband isn't much on sweets - just pies....which is my least favorite thing to make.

So I make all these gives and give them away to our help and security guards here -

I'm quite popular!!

Here's a web site I thought you might like to explore - they have a recipe section you

might enjoy checking out.

http://chocoley.com/christmas/topteneasygifts.htm?1

They have videos on truffle-making - all kinds of helpful things. I've never purchased

anything from them but they have some great looking chocolate ideas. http://chocoley.com/recipes/index.htm

You keep going the way you are, I'll be buying your tasty treats that will be featured in
Harry & David!

Take the best of care and again - best wishes to you and your family for a very healthy

New Year.

Happy Cooker


----------



## happy cooker

Highlander01 said:


> I think what KY was meaning is that it's on the main page of this site set up on a random picture rotation ... meaning click on the home tab at the top of the page and on the home page there is a rotating set of pics (carousel) at the top


Thank you, Highlander01 - figured it out and found it - and read the article. Appreciate your time & explanation. Took a few minutes to figure out the carousel!


----------



## sweetie pie

Happy Cooker said:


> Hi Sweetie Pie,
> 
> Thanks - and I always enjoy reading your posts and see what's cooking at your house -
> 
> always something! Takes a lot of time and it's great your husband enjoys what you make.
> 
> My husband isn't much on sweets - just pies....which is my least favorite thing to make.
> 
> So I make all these gives and give them away to our help and security guards here -
> 
> I'm quite popular!!
> 
> Here's a web site I thought you might like to explore - they have a recipe section you
> 
> might enjoy checking out.
> 
> http://chocoley.com/christmas/topteneasygifts.htm?1
> 
> They have videos on truffle-making - all kinds of helpful things. I've never purchased
> 
> anything from them but they have some great looking chocolate ideas. http://chocoley.com/recipes/index.htm
> 
> You keep going the way you are, I'll be buying your tasty treats that will be featured in
> Harry & David!
> 
> Take the best of care and again - best wishes to you and your family for a very healthy
> 
> New Year.
> 
> Happy Cooker


Hi! That site is A-mazing! Wow! Thank you! I was watching The Chew yesterday and they made chocolate chip cookies using chips which look just lie their "Bada Bing Bada Boom Candy Melts". And, as you said, it is packed with information. Thank you very much!! They have a lot of interesting recipes I just have to try.

My husband likes pies too. Me, not so much. I guess making pie crusts is something which takes practice. I have a lot of practicing to do.

Yesterday I made a chocolate cake. I decided to use some of the components from Extraordinary Cakes on my cake. I brushed the cake with their Vanilla Soaking Syrup and made their Vegan Chocolate Frosting ( but I made it with dairy instead of Vegan products). It was the best frosting I ever had, really! I really want to try their chocolate shortbread crumbs...yum!!

Thanks again! I hope to talk to you soon


----------



## happy cooker

Hi - glad you liked their site - thought maybe you might enjoy it. I put a Post-It note on the chocolate frosting recipe - I'll try that one next and get into Extraordinary Cakes. Right

now I'm baking an apple pie for my husband and then making a cheesecake - that will be it for me for the day in the baking arena!

Thought about you this morning while I was reading Cook's Illustrated (January/February 2012) - the article is called "Easy Homemade Chocolate Truffles." They have a video

available for free for four months at http://www.cooksillustrated.com/byissue/default.asp?doctypeid=10&selDate=166 - then click on watch the video when you see Chocolate

Truffles Made Simple.

Page 23 of the magazine said to go to www.CooksIllustrated.com/feb12 for their free recipe for Chocolate Chai Masala Truffles - but I kept getting the 14-day free trial overlay

and couldn't view it on line. If you're interested, I can PM you and send you the recipe. That's the only thing I don't like about Cook's Illustrated. I pay for six issues a year -

$25 or $29 - forget what the price is - then you have to pay more to see what's on line. Odd they would offer it for viewing and then stop me!

Congrats on your baking successes! Good for you.

Happy Cooker


sweetie pie said:


> Hi! That site is A-mazing! Wow! Thank you! I was watching The Chew yesterday and they made chocolate chip cookies using chips which look just lie their "Bada Bing Bada Boom Candy Melts". And, as you said, it is packed with information. Thank you very much!! They have a lot of interesting recipes I just have to try.
> 
> My husband likes pies too. Me, not so much. I guess making pie crusts is something which takes practice. I have a lot of practicing to do.
> 
> Yesterday I made a chocolate cake. I decided to use some of the components from Extraordinary Cakes on my cake. I brushed the cake with their Vanilla Soaking Syrup and made their Vegan Chocolate Frosting ( but I made it with dairy instead of Vegan products). It was the best frosting I ever had, really! I really want to try their chocolate shortbread crumbs...yum!!
> 
> Thanks again! I hope to talk to you soon


----------



## sweetie pie

Happy Cooker said:


> Hi - glad you liked their site - thought maybe you might enjoy it. I put a Post-It note on the chocolate frosting recipe - I'll try that one next and get into Extraordinary Cakes. Right
> 
> now I'm baking an apple pie for my husband and then making a cheesecake - that will be it for me for the day in the baking arena!
> 
> Thought about you this morning while I was reading Cook's Illustrated (January/February 2012) - the article is called "Easy Homemade Chocolate Truffles." They have a video
> 
> available for free for four months at http://www.cooksillustrated.com/byissue/default.asp?doctypeid=10&selDate=166 - then click on watch the video when you see Chocolate
> 
> Truffles Made Simple.
> 
> Page 23 of the magazine said to go to www.CooksIllustrated.com/feb12 for their free recipe for Chocolate Chai Masala Truffles - but I kept getting the 14-day free trial overlay
> 
> and couldn't view it on line. If you're interested, I can PM you and send you the recipe. That's the only thing I don't like about Cook's Illustrated. I pay for six issues a year -
> 
> $25 or $29 - forget what the price is - then you have to pay more to see what's on line. Odd they would offer it for viewing and then stop me!
> 
> Congrats on your baking successes! Good for you.
> 
> Happy Cooker


Hi Happy Cooker,

Thank you for the links! The truffles sound fun to make. It would definitely amaze people to eat a home made chocolate. Everyone bakes but chocolate candy, now that is unique! How did the apple pie turn out? I hope you try that frosting. It is really great. I'm planning on making one of Extraordinary Cake's recipes this week. I'll tell you how it comes out. I know I will be using that chocolate frosting for cakes from other books. It is so easy.

Wishing you and your loved ones a happy New Year.


----------



## happy cooker

< Thank you for the links! The truffles sound fun to make. It would definitely amaze people to eat a home made chocolate. Everyone bakes but chocolate candy, now that is unique! How did the apple pie turn out? I hope you try that frosting. It is really great. I'm planning on making one of Extraordinary Cake's recipes this week. I'll tell you how it comes out. I know I will be using that chocolate frosting for cakes from other books. It is so easy.

Wishing you and your loved ones a happy New Year.

----------

Happy New Year to you & your loved ones, too and thank you!

Here's a delicious and best-seller that I've been using for a few years - from Wilton. You can fill molds with your chocolates

and put a wonderful center inside - or start with this and dip them into your chocolates to make your truffles.

[h3]Ingredients:[/h3]

1 1/2 tablespoons butter, softened

1/2 cup chunky style peanut butter, room temperature

3/4 cup confectioners' sugar, sifted
[h3]Makes:[/h3]
Approximately 30 candy centers.

(Link: http://www.wilton.com/recipe/Peanut-Butter-Filling)

There's a marvelous one I use to make caramel centers - for people who don't like peanut butter. You're right - hand crafted chocolates

are a show-stopper! People marvel when I give them as gifts and it's so much fun to watch them ooh and ahh over them! I'm spoiled now and won't eat store bought chocolates any more.

The apple pie - my husband ranted and raved about it - and he normally doesn't do that. Just compliments once and that's it. We served it to three others who loved the pastry - it's so flakey. A friend gave me the recipe for the pastry years ago and it's all I use. I've tried changing but my husband notices that it's not the same. Again, if you'd like to have some of these 'secrets', simply PM me and I'm more than happy to share them with you.

I bought yet another new book (cook book magnet that I am) - 50 Simple Soup Recipes - for crock pots and made the French Onion soup. We watched 3 football games yesterday and I didn't want to have to get up in the middle of it all and miss part of the games. Really good and nice to sit on the sofa in front of the fire and all the work was done. I'll get cracking here soon on the baking. Bought Sophia Loren's cookbook that I read about on this forum so want to try one of her Italian recipes this week.

Take good care and let me know how your cake turns out and which one you've decided to make!

Best,

Happy Cooker


----------



## sweetie pie

Thank you for that recipe. I will save it for the time I try making chocolates! Thank you! I'm so glad your pie was so appreciated. It makes me very happy when my baking is appreciated. Actually, it is motivating. 

My favorite way to spend an evening is to eat light meals in front of the TV in the living room and watch a movie. Soups would the perfect comfort food for an evening like that, followed by something just baked. Yum! 

Sophia Loren's book looks very interesting. At one time, I cooked mostly Italian food because my husband and his family came from Italy. I used Leone's Italian Cookbook. The meat sauce in that book is very authentic. Even my in-laws thought my sauce was excellent. I found myself making the sauce and the meatballs every week and on holidays. 

It was nice speaking to you. Thanks again for the recipe.

Have a good evening


----------



## chefedb

Instead of holding a 2 way conversation here, why not e mail each other??


----------



## bobbyjk

I read the "The Joy of Cooking" cover to cover , mostly, when I was 12 in the hospital for appendix surgery. That me seem odd considering my favorite TV show at the time was WWF - the Food Network in 1995 was not even really on . PBS had a few old cooking shows i watched too, but it was that cookbook that got me interested. Later, going thru my grandmas things, I found another oldie called "The Household Searchlight" cookbook. It was very ornate, with gilded bages, layed like a bible, and a carved embossed cover. Yes most of those recipes are hopelessy outdated for 2011, but both books gave me my desire to cook, and learn. Nowdays, I use Cooks Illustrated alot,  and America's Test Kitchen. Yes I watch the new food networks, but they have lost some of the charm of the old Public television format. Oh well, progress!


----------



## margcata

The Joy of Cooking Book Question:

Julia Child´s " Joy of Cooking " is an exemplary book to have in one´s Library. It is more or less indispensible for basics.

I also have " The Basics " by Filip Verheyden which is good for prepping techniques and runs the gamut from classic to modern, from Chiffons to Tempura. It is handled artistically and is a good guide to the basics.

Margcata.


----------



## boar_d_laze

Margcata,

You must have been typing hastily. Julia Child is best known for _Mastering the Art of French Cooking_. It's remains one of the best books for someone who's an adequate cook to become a good one._ Joy of Cooking_ was written by Irma Rombauer, and her daughter, Marion. The latest updates in the current revised edition are by Marion's son, Ethan Becker. A lot has already been written in this thread about it. But, just for the heck of it: _Joy_ is more of a recipe compendium than actual cook book which doesn't seem to be the "must have," standard it once was. Some people love it, some hate it. If _Joy_ didn't help teach me much about cooking, cooking so many of its recipes did. So while aware of its foibles, number me among the lovers.

BDL


----------



## durangojo

good morning margaux,

 the 'joy of cooking' was my 'coming of age' cookbook and the first cookbook given to me by my mother. i carried it everywhere. when i first started cooking on boats it got packed into every duffel bag, crossed oceans and logged countless sea miles. it was indispensable... it was my bible. i knew that whatever the food challenge i could find out how to do it with irma. think you can even find how to cook gator!  all without glossy pictures, just illustrations. learning meat cuts and carving and basic knife skills made it all the more invaluable.  it's a bit dog eared these days and pages unglued but i still use it to this day, more than you might think.. is it The Essential Book....no, is it still Essential...most definitely! i don't know if i really have an 'essential' book......i have different go-to books depending on what i'm cooking.

joey


----------



## mrdecoy1

A lot of knowledge in this thread. What books should the complete beginner get?


----------



## phatch

A complete Beginner should probably avoid most cookbooks and focus on some basics first.

A good book about such basics is James Peterson's Essentials of Cooking. This covers the basics of knife skills, vegetable prep, pan use, stocks and some basic recipes as examples of specific techniques. You won't get everything this book has to offer on one pass. Rather, read it, practice what you got out of it, try some other cookbooks and recipes of things that sound good and return to this book again in about 3 months. Repeat every three months for about a year. Essentials of Cooking has something to offer on each re-reading but you need to develop some experience with things before you start to grasp the nuances he offers. The book appears simplistic, which is good, but there is deeper reasoning and learning behind most everything he presents.

For all cooks, especially beginners, knife skills are more important than most books indicate or spend time with.

This thread and its links are worth exploring.

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/66661/cooking-challenge-on-a-food-stamp-budget


----------



## colin

Beginning books: from Julia Child, there's _The French Chef Cookbook_, which draws on the TV show and is generally shorter and simpler than _Mastering_, and a later book called _The Way to Cook_ aimed at beginners.  

A lot depends on what kind of food you want to cook, and what you like in a book: some people like lots of detail; others the general idea.  I'd sample a number of books until one speaks to you.  The other thing I would look for starting out would be videos, online or DVDs.  Not only are techniques much easier to pick up visually for most of us, but watching someone make a dish start to finish is a good way to get it into your head.  

If you know a little chemistry and like knowing why things work, Harold McGee's _On Food and Cooking_ is worth checking out.

Ditto Phatch.  Chopping is the first step in most cooking.  If you can do it quickly and easily, you will enjoy cooking a lot more and do more of it.


----------



## margcata

@ Joey ( Durangojo ),

Yes, the Joy of Cooking is a  very good tool however :  

For starters, my viewpoint is that everyone whether you are single or married, male or female, should invest in an exemplary Basic Technique Culinary Course for the elementary and the sector culinary vocabulary, with an excellent Instructor / Teacher who knows how to coach, explain and assist his or her students with the difficult steps.

I had done this years ago ... and I still take courses from time to time in specialty cuisines or genre of product cuisine or for enjoyment when travelling ...

I had taken a basic Pastry Baking course, as though what I cook well, I cook extraordinarily well ( been told plus experience ). I wanted to learn how to make some knock out desserts. The instructor´s guidance and the course, and the other students --- this was the best part and worthy of my time and energies.

Margcata.


----------



## amyp

Coming from New Zealand, the most essential cookbook for every Kiwi is the Edmonds Cookbook without fail. For those that don't know, Edmonds is a popular brand for baking ingredients. Almost every household had one and still does today. Filled with simple, classic recipes it was great to have as a kid. Unfortunately they faced a little bit of controversy as some of their recipes had significant errors in them. But other than that they are a staple in our kitchens!


----------



## brandonknill

Right now, my favorite book is the 30 minute meals by jamie oliver. It is not the most comprehensive or advanced book by any standard but I find the recipies are pretty good and can be done in under 30 minutes. Considering I dont usually get home till after 9pm because of school and work, the 30 minute timeframe is key.

Again, this book would probably bore a experienced chef, but for a working student that has very little time to spend making dinner, this book is indesposable.


----------



## casaluz-chef

My background is Spaniard, and as such, my cooking is heavily influenced by Mediterranean cuisine, and more than a few hints of Moroccan and Middle Eastern cooking. There are more than a few books that I could recommend; however, if I had to choose only one book, I would choose "The New Spanish Table" by Anya Von Bremzen. As sometimes happens, an outsider view reveals details and texture that we fail to notice when is part of our world. Von Bremzen captures both the essence and the richness of the wonderful flavors of Spain.


----------



## jamlady

I vote for America's Test Kitchen.  I enjoy food science as much as actually cooking, and their books have so many scientific explanations. But their recipes range from basic to adventurous cookery.


----------



## chefdarrylf

The Food Lover's Companion.  Great reference book, talks about food, flavors, techniques...


----------



## iworktomuch

The flavor bible, hands down!


----------



## chefedb

I am older so I have to say that since I started I have always used   The Guide Culinaire or Escoffier Cookbook for classical and  Rombachs  Joy of Cooking for American style. Both have been around for over 50 years.

Most cookbooks are based on these


----------



## chicagoterry

I'm just a home cook but out of the 100 + cookbooks in my library, the one I keep in my kitchen and refer to most often is The Joy of Cooking. It may not be cutting edge but for answering a wide range of basic how-to-do-it questions it is unbeatable.

I do like The Flavor Bible, too.

And McGee's On Food and Cooking.


----------



## highking

Hmmm well after reading through lots of the responses I have to say it really depends on what your favorite kind of cooking would be. Most people I know would say that the Joy of Cooking is a good book for the basics, anybody with a pulse can pick it up and make an easy, successful recipe. I personally like The Cooks Cookbook Illustrated but my mother would always choose JoC over Cooks haha. I also have a few friends that are grill/BBQ people and always have the BBQ Bible by Steven Raichlen out, which has awesome marinades and rubs for BBQ. Although the list could be endless, theres so many culinary books in existence /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## geodude

I just wanted to make a comment in here giving thanks for the informative discussion.  I'm working on putting together some cooking essentials and "Joy of Cooking" and Peterson's "Essentials of Cooking" will be on the list for this month.  Chad Ward's "An Edge in the Kitchen" will be arriving tomorrow and I'm sure it will teach me a lot about knife techniques and related topics.


----------



## pattk1220

I grew up with the Fannie Farmer cookbook and use it often. My great-grandmother was a school cook, and my father still has her copy. That's the book I consider most essential. My second essential for home cooks is "Cooking at Home with the Culinary Institute of America."


----------



## wyandotte

Are there any cookbooks out there that stress and explain classical cooking techniques without the use of any expensive electrical help such as food processors, stand mixers, etc? I love my old egg beater and despise food processors. (Blender/small nut or coffee type grinders, etc. are okay.) Tks! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## true flavor

I just started perusing The Ne Basics Cookbook by Rosso & Lukins. I love the style of the book and the extra tidbits in between all of the recipes./img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## snake666

I love Bugialli's Classic Italian Cuisine


----------



## tommy d

chefdarrylf said:


> The Food Lover's Companion. Great reference book, talks about food, flavors, techniques...


Without a doubt, this is my "go to" book that I keep on my end table. It's a comprehensive dictionary / encyclopedia of food terms and ingredients, which covers origin / history, recommended uses, cross references, and just about anything else you want to know.

The appendix contains loads of valuable information including weights and measures, a pasta glossary, seasoning suggestions, etc.

My other favorite book(s) are "Good Eats" (Vol. 1, 2, and 3) by Alton Brown. In addition to tons of recipes, he provides history and science behind the dishes as well as the individual ingredients. I've read all 3 volumes cover to cover, and I'm starting over because there is just too much information to absorb.

The books are also put together in a "fun to read" format. Each chapter (which corresponds with each TV episode) contains a section called, "Knowledge Concentrate", which bullet points essential information.

I hope that helps : )

Tommy


----------



## nicolasmauran

what about the moderniste cuisine?


----------



## michaelga

nicolasmauran said:


> what about the moderniste cuisine?


IMHO - it's not really a cook book. Kinda like "On Food and Cooking" isn't really a cook book either. It's a great book and I own both but do I use them as a cookbook? Nope.

The most essential book is really one of those ever changing things. As you get better at cooking it will change also it really depends on where you start.

I used to think that any well tested book of recipes was the bomb, now i'm more into the understanding of what happens when you do things and experimentation.

I've also been professionally cooking for 35+ years, and if you asked me what-is-the-most-essential-book every five years of that time I bet you it would be different every time!

I also think that the time of the cook-book is almost over. Yes I will still buy them but most of my recipe searches are on the internet, grab everything you can - compare - pick and chose and then experiment.

Many 'classical' techniques have now been dis-proven and/or updated online while the book world still marches to the same beat.

Many topics have also only been covered online as they are way to specialized to make a commercial success out of a book.


----------



## dezie

I didnt read all 5 pages, so if someone already said it just ignore my post, lol.

I say for the home cook the best cook book is The Joy of Cooking.

When I started out in the industry I knew nothing, by the end of my first summer I was put in a position where I was in charge of the kitchen.

That book saved my life, and started me in the love for food.


----------



## chef ray

If your looking for a cookbook that has more then recipes and is for the home cook as well as the professional, I would go with

[h1]The Professional Chef [Hardcover][/h1]The Culinary Institute of America (Author)

This was my text book in culinary school along with a bunch of others, this is the only book i still reference to this day. I recommend this book to any serious home cook or professional culinarian alike. It is an A to Z guide to the culinary world.


----------



## sweetpickle101

When I came to the US as a Bride in 64 I could not use my german cookbook. My MIL gave me a Betty Crocker cookbook and I still use it. Its a very nice basic cookbook with explanations of all

you need to know about cooking. The new editions do not include many of the older ways of cooking and cuts of meat have changed.

Most recipes call for natural ingredients and no electric power machines. Truely handmade.


----------



## phatch

Chef Ray said:


> If your looking for a cookbook that has more then recipes and is for the home cook as well as the professional, I would go with
> 
> [h1]The Professional Chef [Hardcover][/h1]The Culinary Institute of America (Author)
> 
> This was my text book in culinary school along with a bunch of others, this is the only book i still reference to this day. I recommend this book to any serious home cook or professional culinarian alike. It is an A to Z guide to the culinary world.


Interesting. As a home cook, I'm getting rid of my copy. Sits idly on my shelf for years at a time.


----------



## dezie

Chef Ray said:


> If your looking for a cookbook that has more then recipes and is for the home cook as well as the professional, I would go with
> 
> [h1]The Professional Chef [Hardcover]
> [/h1]
> 
> The Culinary Institute of America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Author)
> 
> This was my text book in culinary school along with a bunch of others, this is the only book i still reference to this day. I recommend this book to any serious home cook or professional culinarian alike. It is an A to Z guide to the culinary world.


This is a very good book that has some very good information and it is my text book in school. But once you've learned the skills it has to teach you the book doesn't have very many recipes. If you already know the basics this book will be a waste of a lot of money. Besides school I never check the book for anything, I'll go to my copy of The French Laundry or Escoffier before pro chef.


----------



## wyandotte

Funny how's there two totally opposed opinions on the book by the Culinary Inst. of America.  I would like to have a look at the book and see if that would be helpful to a so-so at-home cook.


----------



## savoryfrosting

013.JPG




__
savoryfrosting


__
Oct 11, 2012








A "go to" book is hardly even a reality anymore in this day of apps and "google" or Bing!"

Mostly, I would advise people to keep it Fresh and Lokal!

Hard to go wrong there...

The basics, as far as sauces or how to make a risottos sort of thing?

Print it out! Giggles!!!

Your inner Spirit will make it all work....your food will shine.

Love is the ingredient that makes everything taste better.


----------



## chef pazzo

joy is good  also try the gourmet cookbook vol 1 and 2.


----------



## phatch

The Professional Chef is a good book. It's full of straight forward recipes based on good technique. It is designed to be augmented with  classtime discussion however.

But it often scales poorly to home cooks and is not as easily searched as many other books geared to the home cook. And the recipes are very terse where a home cook might expect or need more explanation of technique as its not something they might do frequently.

I think it's worth going through once for a home cook, but not for most to own. It's a good example of what libraries are for.


----------



## bschv

Hello,

I've been reading for the past few days different posts written on this forum, amazon and goodreads in order to find out what culinary book is appropriate for me. I noted down plenty of book titles. However, I don't know which book to choose. Being a European I am afraid that some of the titles might be more suitable for the American public. I am starting from scratch. I want to learn why a certain ingredient goes with another, how to cut and why it is necessary in that way. In conclusion, to learn the basics of cooking.

This is the list (no intended order):

The Professional Chef - Culinary Institute of America

On food and Cooking: The Science and Lore of the Kitchen - Harold McGee

New Complete Techniques - Jacques Pepin

Culinary Fundamentals - American Culinary Federation

Essentials of Cooking (2003) - James Peterson

Escoffier - Le Guide Culinaire (2011) - Auguste Escoffier

Cookwise (1997) - Shirley Corriher

Joy of Cooking (2006) -  Irma Rombauer (though I read that the past editions are better)

The Deluxe Food Lover's Companion (2009) - Sharon Herbst

Larousse Gastronomique (2009) 

I am opened to more titles. I add that in my country most of these books start from approximately 90$ to 120$ for the Professional Chef.


----------



## chocolatediva

I started my culinary road via my Mom's "Betty Crocker" cookbook, but advanced to the Fannie Farmer cookbook in the late 60s. (still have that great little paperback! LOL) As I have traveled this road, to more advanced skills/techniques, I still think Fannie Farmer is a great initial source, but have to agree that I've learned some valuable lessons through Cook's Illustrated and their test kitchen. (my pastry skills are from a culinary program) Had the chance to peruse the Joy of Cooking book at a later date, and thought it was a good book for a beginner/home cook. So really hard to eliminate down to just one "essential" book. But then, I love reading any cookbook...read them like a novel! But that's just me.....


----------



## chefantoine

With all due respect Joy of cooking is a great book for the everyday cook with very basic and long winded recipes. If you are looking for a professional level cook book the On Cooking and the Professional Chef do the trick. I agree also with the Classical cooking the modern way is an excellent book as well.


----------



## chicagoterry

It's the 1997 edition of Joy of Cooking that upset a lot of people. A lot of old favorites were taken out and the book was put together by a bunch of "guest" chefs, rather than retaining the tone and text Irma Rombauer was famous for.  There are also lower-fat versions of some of the old recipes. The edition previous to that--from the 1970s--was the bestselling edition of the book ever, and was much loved. The change in 1997 was fairly dramatic.

The 2006 edition has restored a lot of the original text and old, standby recipes, and expanded the Know Your Ingredients and Cooking Techniques sections. I have three editions of the book--1997, 2006 and a 1967 printing and the one I use the most is the 2006. It covers foods and food trends that were not available to cooks in the earlier versions.  Having looked at them quite a bit, I, personally, think it's nonsense that the older editions are better than the 2006 edition for today's cooks.

Joy is a great, basic cookbook for home cooks but I think it is very "American" in its recipe collection, even though the 2006 edition has recipes for things like pho and fajitas in addition to American classics.


----------



## charlotte40

I agree that the "Larousse Gastronomique" is an exceptional book ! But for me the most essential one is "Cuisine de reference".


----------



## bschv

I thank you all for your help. ChicagoTerry, thank you for clarifying what edition I should buy, in case I choose JofC. ChocolateDive, I agree that there is no single thorough book. I intend to buy my first book out of many, one which will help me with the basics, and after that use them to cook general/most used at home recipes. After I will buy the book I shall post the title here.


----------



## pollopicu

Gastronomique is a wonderful book, was just leafing through it last night. I also like and often refer to On Cooking (my school text book). The New Professional Chef from the CIA is also a favorite.

The Making of a New Cook may be good, but it sits on my shelf because it has no color illustrations (not even glossy text pages), and seems boorish too read. That's just my opinion, I'm sure it's a great book for learning once you get passed that.


----------



## bschv

I just read on another thread, on this forum, that a good starter book may be ”Classical Cooking. The Modern Way” (3rd edition) by Eugene Pauli (It costs 90$).


----------



## wyandotte

It's important to me to have a book that will lay flat and stay open on the counter (I have a socalled cookbook holder but it sure ain't perfect). I have an oldish cookbook passed down to me by my mother; it's not very good as far as instructions go, but it's ring bound so I keep reaching for that one out of the 20 cookbooks I own.

Does* Joy of Cooking* lay flat?

When I'm declared Dictator of the World I will be very nice and make it illegal to sell improperly bound cookbooks.


----------



## ross craig

I would recommend the Flavour Thesaurus by Niki Segnit. It doesn't contain recipes as such, but a list of 99 flavours and how they are combined. It is very well written and a light, enjoyable read. An excellent book to have alongside any of the afore-mentioned volumes.


----------



## pollopicu

Ross Craig said:


> I would recommend the Flavour Thesaurus by Niki Segnit. It doesn't contain recipes as such, but a list of 99 flavours and how they are combined. It is very well written and a light, enjoyable read. An excellent book to have alongside any of the afore-mentioned volumes.


This actually sounds a cool book to have in the kitchen.


----------



## chicagoterry

The latest Joy mostly lays flat--except if you are trying to use recipes at the beginning or end of the book--say, the first and last 80 or so pages. I keep leather book weight in my kitchen to keep books open on the counter while I'm using them.

In addition to the Flavor Thesaurus, there is also The Flavor Bible, which lists 100s of different foods/flavors along with flavors and flavor combinations for which they have an affinity.


----------



## grandmab5560

Absolutely The Joy of Cooking because some people were born without any common sense whatsoever and The Fanny Farmer Cookbook seems to be too confusing to a lot of folks I talk to. Even my 7 year old granddaughter can make simple recipes found in The Joy of Cooking.


----------



## barryj

A really good book out recently is Essential Pepin which comes with a DVD.


----------



## nicko

BarryJ said:


> A really good book out recently is Essential Pepin which comes with a DVD.


Barry I totally agree. I love that book it is one of my favorites and I have watched lessons on the dvd numerous times. The omelette session has to be my favorite.


----------



## nicko

For a very technical cooking book I think "The Best Recipe" is one of the best for the home cook. I also think it is a great one for the pro simply because Cook's Illustrated does such an incredible job of testing an verifying what works and what doesn't. I also like that they try to figure out how to take a lengthy prep time and reduce it without impacting flavor. Time and Time again this book is the one I pick up for my day to day cooking.


----------



## wyandotte

Thanks for the info, Terry, re Joy of Cooking's ability to stay open on the counter. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## innovedge

Ratio by Michael Ruhlman


----------



## jersey lane

La Rousse is an exceptional resource for the home cook and the professional, the latest edition is not as well illustrated as former issues but it is updated with all cooking techniques.  I mentioned la Rousse because it is so rich in history that may be good table talk for the serious home cook however I will concede that The Joy of Cooking is well illustrated and perhaps more appropriate for the excited beginner and the experienced home cook.  I have several hundred cook books in my collection as I do get inspiration from them.  I do like illustrations so articles in the Joy of Cooking books would be a preferred commendation for the home cook with La Rousse being a present most serious cooks would use and appreciate.


----------



## ccarrion

I think the best all-around book would be Culinary Artistry....an invaluable source for pairing foods seasonally with complementing components....I have used mine both at home and in professional kitchens.


----------



## nibbles

cakerookie said:


> Do not have any French cookbooks so to speak but I am leaning heavily toward French cusine, especially the desserts. Anyone know of a good French dessert cookbook.


Jacque Torres Dessert Circus is an excellent dessert book..takes some skill but very well written, clear and easy to follow directions and many classic recipes. I'm fairly accomplished with pastry/desserts and have made quite a few desserts from this book. They always come out wonderfully. There are a few recipes in it that I will never attempt but that's how most cookbooks are. Good book to study and learn from.

I also like professional pastry books from cooking schools. They cover everything you can think of and you can read/study it and develop your skills. The French Culinary pastry book is good and "On Baking" . I am currently reading this one through to learn more technique.

Good luck!


----------



## nibbles

cakerookie said:


> Anybody know anything about the book "The French Laundry" ?


get it from the library and read it cover to cover..it's beautiful and delightful to read...many of the recipes are completely daunting even for pros. There is also a blog from a woman who cooked through the whole thing...good read. She lays out how difficult the recipes are and which ones are actually worth the effort.


----------



## alamoelle

Your smartphone. Wikipedia. Youtube. Foodporn.
You don't need to lug a book around. Travel light open your eyes. Get busy!


----------



## colin

Yes, maybe. I google recipes too. But a lot of the recipes on the 'net are horrible. There are thousands upon thousands of terrible cooks _who do not know they are terrible cooks_, happily putting up one abomination after another. I have seen advice that will put you at risk of botulism. So the 'net only works if you know enough to screen out the dreck.

Are there websites you find reliable?

The advantage of _Joy_, or Marcella Hazan's work, is that everything has been filtered through someone competent. I wish there was an equivalent of _Joy_ with more global coverage.

What we really need is an updated and globalized _Joy_ with high-quality videos, probably in online form -- but that would be massively expensive to produce.


----------



## agatalaura

there so many good books, but when seeking info about some essential not often used technique or some basic recipe or classic dish, I  turn to my original 1981 Joy of Cooking (with illustrations) or even earler 1974 Fannie Farmer, yes Fannie Farmer, cookbook; some things really never change, like de-boning a bird, making stock, pastry dough, etc. etc.


----------



## chocolatediva

agatalaura said:


> there so many good books, but when seeking info about some essential not often used technique or some basic recipe or classic dish, I turn to my original 1981 Joy of Cooking (with illustrations) or even earler 1974 Fannie Farmer, yes Fannie Farmer, cookbook; some things really never change, like de-boning a bird, making stock, pastry dough, etc. etc.


I agree. Taught myself a lot about cooking using Fannie Farmer, especially after I got the 1974 edition back in the 70s. Still have it. (Had an earlier paperback edition, that I started with, but it has fallen apart) I LOVE the "Introduction" by James Beard, and enjoyed the Preface by Marion Cunningham and Jeri Laber. I still consider this one of the best of my cookbooks. (certainly one of my earliest!) /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## damon otan

la rousse collection! it a box with 4 books has everything and anything in it!


----------



## chef lee

I would have to say "Better  Homes and Gardens" has an amazing cookbook, complete with how-to's, and important info. I prefer this to "Joy of Cooking".

Another great idea is to get to a used book store and pick up a Culinary textbook. There you have things from the simpliest egg salad to foods from other origins, step-by-step photos, vocabulary...everything you need.


----------



## prochefxavier

As it would seem>


----------



## pollopicu

Colin said:


> Yes, maybe. I google recipes too. But a lot of the recipes on the 'net are horrible. There are thousands upon thousands of terrible cooks _who do not know they are terrible cooks_, happily putting up one abomination after another. I have seen advice that will put you at risk of botulism. So the 'net only works if you know enough to screen out the dreck.


I agree. One of my pet peeves when researching recipes online.


----------



## jlambert

I vote for The Flavor Bible.  It gives people that don't have experience with a wide range on ingredients a guide to flavor pairings.  It's a great book.


----------



## mikeachef

The Complete Roubouhcon is fantastic aswell


----------



## tcbradley

I'm a James Beard fan, also I have found an older copy circa 1950 of the Culinary Institute of America cookbook invaluable for understanding " old style " recipes, classic techniques, and and reference. Jacques Pepin is also an inspiration for westernizing french classics and technique.


----------



## tcbradley

Essential Pepin, I concur !


----------



## madchef2013

There are so many - but for a home cook I would have to go with "Joy". Larousse, E, Careme ... the classics are way too much for most home cooks.


----------



## olmoelisa

[h1]Science in the Kitchen and the Art of Eating Well by Pellegrino Artusi[/h1]
The basis and the history of Italian cuisine.


----------



## stewkelly

I heard there are a lot of revisions, not all good, to the original Pauli book.


----------



## matt roux

I have my parent's copy of Joy, but I really got passionate about cooking after I read "On Food and Cooking" - McGee, it's so well written and for someone with no formal culinary education it was one of those books that sparked an excitement for understanding what was happening to the food I was making, and why things work in the kitchen the way they do. 

Since then I've acquired many, many cookbooks, and most of the ones on this thread are great, I love Pepin's work, Larousse Gastronomique, flavor bible, so many great books.  Personally I go back to Keller's books (particularly French Laundry and Ad Hoc) over and over for ideas and concepts and pairings, there's an approachable level of detail without "dumbing it down" that I find wonderful.

Lots of people like the Internet but to me there's something indescribably wonderful about the smell and feel of books that I can't ever see myself giving up in favor of an iPad.


----------



## soesje

well its not a book to have in the kitchen LOL but more, when you want to write your own recipes and combine flavors.

those moments that you go sit down with something nice to drink, pen, paper, and the thesaurus and come up with new ideas for dishes to try.

by the way, I don't think cookbooks should be kept in the kitchen in general, unless you cook from them.  (I mean, not to store them on a shelf  )


----------



## hank freid1

excellent resource!! thanks everyone


----------



## akbushchef

Chef Louie P DeGoue The GOLD COOK BOOK 1949?

Been my BIBLE 4 over 30 years!


----------



## akbushchef

akbushchef said:


> Chef Louie P DeGoue The GOLD COOK BOOK 1949?
> 
> Been my BIBLE 4 over 30 years!


I got this book 37 years ago, and it has been the principal source of culinary delight in my life. It is not simply the standard for cookbooks - I can't imagine any other one measuring up - but the best and defining one in my life. It brought 2 green bachelor kids from boiling water to producing incredible feasts for 20 people.
You want to make a REAL Mornay sauce or lobster thermidor to die for, DeGouy will guide you.
Simply referred to by us as "The Gold", is arguably is the only cookbook you need. My 17 year old daughter discovered this book last night and treated me to Homemade Tagliatelli - from scratch. It was excellent.
I should keep my mouth shut and quietly buy up all the volumes I can for gifts, but I'm getting generous in my old age - get this book and get set for the principal enjoyment of your cooking experience.


----------



## akbushchef

When faced with conflicting recipes, or to research the essence

of a particular dish (especially classic European dishes),

this book is a must. Written by a true chef, this book

will not disappoint. Note that not all editions are the

same. The best ones are those that include the comprehensive

index (eg. where one can find the recipe for "Roast Beef"

either under "Roast" or "Beef".)


----------



## akbushchef

DeGouy's Recipes are extraordinary, however, even if you do not cook, you will enjoy this book. Every recipe includes a history lessons about the meal, and often includes pearls of wisdom such as the following comment from the eggs section. "DO NOT rush egg cooking. Eggs are like some people -- rush them and they get tough. Cook eggs slowly."Enjoy!


----------



## akbushchef

akbushchef said:


> When faced with conflicting recipes, or to research the essence
> 
> of a particular dish (especially classic European dishes),
> 
> this book is a must. Written by a true chef, this book
> 
> will not disappoint. Note that not all editions are the
> 
> same. The best ones are those that include the comprehensive
> 
> index (eg. where one can find the recipe for "Roast Beef"
> 
> either under "Roast" or "Beef".)


He never threw any thing out! Always in the STOCK!! And it reads like a Novel!! read it daily " 2 All the CULINARY WIZARD`S OUT THERE? It`s a must have!!


----------



## akbushchef

akbushchef said:


> He never threw any thing out! Always in the STOCK!! And it reads like a Novel!! read it daily " 2 All the CULINARY WIZARD`S OUT THERE? It`s a must have!!


I still like to watch JULIA!! on Baking? Remember "U cook W/ recipe's U Bake W/ FORMULA`S "


----------



## goldilocks

I couldn’t see this listed; apologies if I am repeating something someone else has said.

I have Larousse Gastronomique as well, but I usually refer to Leith’s Cookery Bible and Leith’s Techniques Bible. I find them a lot more user friendly, they are excellent books. I’m not sure where you could get them in the US but Amazon sells them.


----------



## pakm

I'd have to vote for "The Complete Robuchon." Not only does he provide great basic recipes, but if you read it front to back, you'll realize that he stresses certain techniques of cooking a lot. Great reference, and a great read.


----------



## mamelok

Of course it depends on what style of cooking  you want.  I agree with others that Joy of Cooking is a very good all around basic cookbook.  For technique, Jacques Pepin wrote two books a long time ago, La Technique and La Methode (there are English versions).  These are probably out of print but could probably be found on eBay or other internet sites.  Julia Child's books, her original French Cookbook and The Way to Cook (which covers a lot more than just French cooking) are excellent as well.


----------



## soesje

as for pepin, that technique book was reprinted october 2012.

think I would like that man a lot....

I ordered it just today  together with some other Gordon Ramsay books. (seafood and passion for flavor, already have a few of his pro aimed books since I am a line cook)


----------



## andybbq

Definately

The Science of good cooking

teaches you how and why

Ever wonder how those chefs on Chopped put something together in 20 minutes with a surprise basket of seemingly non related items?

Read this book and you will understand, follow this book and you will learn some rules that apply to the development of flavors no matter what you are cooking.


----------



## cook not mad

If you are looking for knowledge the five volume Modernist Cuisine set by Nathan Myhrvold and his team contains more info that an average person can absorb. It is way beyond a cookbook it is an oracle for modern cooking. It is an University course on modern cooking. Ignore it and be left behind. In volume 4 it has 14 separate photos of a hard boiled egg cut in half to show the texture and qualities of cooking an egg. It also has the temperatures as well. It is so precise , the amount of effort and skill that went into the production of this series is unprecedented. Before this set I was always fond of La Varenne Practique. Also Practique did not cost $650. The Modernist Cuisine set is the pinnacle of my collection. The photography is gallery quality, the pictures of the equipment cut in half are not done with CG but with the hands and saws of the Cooking Lab team. For a home cook this is not the book for you to cook your dinner, not even close. Home cooks can use all of Julia Child's books or The Silver Palette or the Joy of Cooking like most everyone else suggests. When I was a young apprentice The Repatoire de la Cuisine was always at my station. I have so many honourable mentions but I will not bore you with those at this time. My regards to all the great chefs and cooks on this site I always love to read all of your opinions and stories ( more stories). Happy cooking to all. Peace.


----------

